
Reversing aging using young blood plasma [pdf] - eigenvalue
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.07.082917v1.full.pdf
======
eigenvalue
This is a remarkable new paper on aging that lots of researchers are getting
excited about. Basically, they give blood plasma from young rats to old rats,
and then measure the effective biological age of the treated old rats against
a group of untreated old rats. They use an innovative way of measuring age by
developing 6 new “epigenetic clocks” that allow them to quantify the aging
process in a rigorous way that can work across species. The results of the
treatment are absolutely phenomenal, with the old treated rats looking mostly
like young rats 155 days later! The treated old rats can escape from a maze
much faster than regular old rats, and their tissue (liver, brain, heart)
looks much younger when stained to reveal signs of aging (senescent cells).
Not only does it stop aging, it actually reverses it! Amazingly the converse
is also true— if you put old blood in young rats, it causes them to age much
faster. If this works in humans as well, which I’m guessing it does, it seems
like a huge deal. Rich people will start replacing their blood plasma with
blood from young people and stay young for decades longer, amassing even more
wealth and influence. Society will probably pass laws preventing parents from
selling their kids’ blood (or using it themselves!). Aside from these
dystopian fears, I find it funny that something so ludicrously simple and
silly sounding actually works and might in fact be the “fountain of youth”
long sought for.

~~~
aSplash0fDerp
Wow. That was an exciting rollercoaster post you made there. Was not expecting
the twist towards the bottom of it, but it was very informative!

I`m fortunate to be a slow ager (other than a few greys) and attribute
limiting stress, choosing coffee w/ cream, maintaining good diet/exercise
routines and getting quality sleep the past 3 decades for making approaching
my 50`s a pleasure. Had I chose the wrong beverage, I don`t think any of my
other habits would have prevented a health decline by now.

This almost sounds like getting on the same gerbil wheel as hbp and diabetes.
Unless they change their lifestyle, they`ll be getting mislabeled blood from
China, India and Africa`s (just like the seafood debacle) youth until they die
or all gains will be lost.

That level of commitment is well outside of my range.

------
eigenvalue
Here is a review of the article from another academic:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1259912928695857152.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1259912928695857152.html)

